# Vauxhall Adam



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Good evening all, has anyone got any experience with the above car. My wife is after a new car and we have been to see the vauxhall adam. I'm even considering looking at lease plans. Any thoughts


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

I had one for 24hours before picking up my Corsa. Once i'd driven it home, I realised i'd bought the wrong car!

If you don't need rear seat space it's great. The front half of the cab is spacious, modern and well built. The rear half is FREAKING TINY!!

I had the 1.4 16v Adam Slam (top spec) demonstrator, it was quick, agile, great fun to throw around and still quite economical.

As I say, if you can live without the rear half space, then buy one!!

Any other questions, i'll do my best to answer! :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If you don't mind driving the most stupidly named car in the world. 

The Adam Slam?

Sounds like a gay porn film. 

Looking forward the the Ford Frank though.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Is there something you want to share with all of us. We're all here for you if you want to open that closet door :tumbleweed:

She is looking at that or the fiat 500, which I'm not really happy with, I just feel £15000 for the adam is a lot for that type of car, but that's why I'm looking at good deals. As long as its a good car that will last.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wait till the vxr version comes out


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

A small Vauxhall for £15k!

Itll be worth about 4p in a few years.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Not keen on them myself, never driven one but they do have a fun look about them.

It seems like a girls car to me & bordering on similar looks to a Mini or DS3.

If you're happy with it & so is your wife then go for it!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

I've looked at the ds3 and mini but this seems quirky. It's not something that I'm going to drive.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

ardandy said:


> The Adam Slam?
> 
> Sounds like a gay porn film.


And with your username you could be the co-star :lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

And would you want to drive the Vauxhall ArdAndy?

Plus I only do straight!


Seriously, can you imagine the meeting when someone said we should call it the Adam!
"That's a great idea Chet! The Adam it is!"

DS3 is a nice car.
Fabia vRS for £13500! Save some money!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

You've found my secret, haha

Let's see what reviews I can find.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Haha I have one, the name is a bit embarrassing but to be fair there is thankfully a reason behind it; it's named after Adam Opel.

I've had it now for about 4 months and its really good for what I need it to do. We went with the 1.2 S/S Jam as I use it to travel into work for 5 miles each way at around 15mph average speed!

We also put a fair few extras on it and it came out well south of £15K. The 100,000 mile warranty appealed as we plan to keep it a few years.

Any questions just ask.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

The heated steering wheel with the winter pack is a nice touch!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've seen a couple on the road now and I think they look really cute and funky. I like all the different combinations you can have. Look a lot like an A1, I think.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Vauxhall tried to jump on the overpriced cute/retro bangwagon and it hasn't worked. 

They do actually look quite good for what they are. 

Obviously the theory was everyone was to order their car in completely different spec to each other all being individual. 

I think the fact loads are sitting in the garages and few on the road tells a story. 

Far too expensive for what comes across as a gimmick.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Suzuki swift sport. 

£13000, loads of kit like cruise, climate and xenons and a 6speed.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Starting to see loads of these on the road.

I'm guessing their target market isn't male aged 25-35, cause the better looking species have been behind each one I've seen.

Should be onto a winner, I'd buy one for my daughter (she's only three though) because they have great offers, great warranty, well built, safe, lots of kit, dealer on every corner and she would be able to personalise it easily.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

My youngest daughter got hers on monday....(p/exed her 60 plate Astra turbo) bright yelow 1.4 Slam with extreme pack ? 18" wheels and rubber band tyres, shes in love.
Drives nice


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

As others say, too expensive for what they are, residuals maybe not so great.

Cheapest models make the most sense.

All those fashion cars are the same, Mini, Fiat 500, Beetle, DS3, A1

I think the Mini has the best residuals. New Mini due soon I think.

Yep named after the Opel founder, Adam Opel. Dont know why Vauxhall still use the name, should be the Vauxhall Kevin or something. Maybe they should badge it as an Opel, would give it some more class.


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

Just bought one today. And I have to say it does look the part with the black17 in alloys. Its the misses car and its in met dark purple with off white roof. Its the Glam model. There appears to be lots of kit on it, led lights, cruise control, glass roof, blue tooth, sat nav via your phone, ambient lighting , climate etc. We went to buy a brand new jam but we got a really good deal on the ex demonstration model, the sales man told us it came with the same lifetime warranty as the new cars. I don't think it would suite me as its a bit girly but it does look nice. Its a good option to the fiat 500 / mini / ds3 it doesn't have the primium price tag of The mini and vauxhal are doing some good deals on them with lifetime warranty and that's why we went for it as a second car. I'll put some pictures up when we get it. Which may be a few weeks due to the dvla taking so long to do plate transfers.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

davo3587 said:


> Is there something you want to share with all of us. We're all here for you if you want to open that closet door :tumbleweed:
> 
> She is looking at that or the fiat 500, which I'm not really happy with, I just feel £15000 for the adam is a lot for that type of car, but that's why I'm looking at good deals. As long as its a good car that will last.


OMG £15k for an Adam is far to high imho, Fiesta ST money or nice Abarth 500, :thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Funny you should mention the fiat 500, the wife is going tomorrow to test drive one. I've never been that bothered about them. But she is determind it's the one.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

davo3587 said:


> Funny you should mention the fiat 500, the wife is going tomorrow to test drive one. I've never been that bothered about them. But she is determind it's the one.


 They are great to drive the Abrath 500
http://www.abarthconfigurator.com/Conf.aspx?IdLanguage=UK_E&IdModel=150_157_1_000&Serie=500#


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

ALTEA said:


> Just bought one today. And I have to say it does look the part with the black17 in alloys. Its the misses car and its in met dark purple with off white roof. Its the Glam model. There appears to be lots of kit on it, led lights, cruise control, glass roof, blue tooth, sat nav via your phone, ambient lighting , climate etc. We went to buy a brand new jam but we got a really good deal on the ex demonstration model, the sales man told us it came with the same lifetime warranty as the new cars. I don't think it would suite me as its a bit girly but it does look nice. Its a good option to the fiat 500 / mini / ds3 it doesn't have the primium price tag of The mini and vauxhal are doing some good deals on them with lifetime warranty and that's why we went for it as a second car. I'll put some pictures up when we get it. Which may be a few weeks due to the dvla taking so long to do plate transfers.


Sounds great. Can't wait to see some photos of it, when you get it 👍


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Isn't the Adam just a tarted up Fiat 500 anyway? So we basically have Fiat, Ford and now Vauxhall selling the same basic car...almost as bad as VAG :tumbleweed:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Driven an fiat 500 sorry but the interior screams GAY or female I recently had a brand new Cooper SD and it surprised me for being a diesel it shifted and felt more planted on the road than my cooper works ,I took the car on a good test run down to Warrington then York back to Warrington and Back to Aberdeen and it never really got uncomfortable the run back hoem was done in one hit after filling up in Warrington buy the time i got to Aberdenn the fuel light just lite up which was about 350miles and for an extra 3k I know what i would buy especially as they retain the value


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's ours...


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Looks very nice


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not a Vauxhall man anymore but I like the look of that, quirky but subtle.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I do quite like the Adam but Vauxhall's paint quality terrifies me. My 2012 Astra GTC had approximately 30+ stone chips on front bumper and bonnet and many more road rash marks on drivers/passengers door in 15,000 miles.

I sold it purely because I couldn't enjoy detailing the car any more.

3500 miles in my new ST and I have two small chips on the front bumper. Ford paint is tough :thumb:


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

millns84 said:


> Isn't the Adam just a tarted up Fiat 500 anyway? So we basically have Fiat, Ford and now Vauxhall selling the same basic car...almost as bad as VAG :tumbleweed:


Nope fiat 500 is based on ford ka. I think adam has same platform as corsa.


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

T.D.K said:


> I do quite like the Adam but Vauxhall's paint quality terrifies me. My 2012 Astra GTC had approximately 30+ stone chips on front bumper and bonnet and many more road rash marks on drivers/passengers door in 15,000 miles.
> 
> I sold it purely because I couldn't enjoy detailing the car any more.
> 
> 3500 miles in my new ST and I have two small chips on the front bumper. Ford paint is tough :thumb:


Can't say that the paint quality is bad but it is on the soft side which is not helped by dealers not having a clue how to prep cars. I've just spent the last 2 days removing the horrendous swirls from our adam caused by the dealer. Even the pre registered cars on the fourcourt with 10 miles on the clock were plastered in swirls. With the right care from now on it should be fine.


----------

